# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Redi

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 24-03-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 17-03-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Pse e ndërroi mbiemrin Hysniu nga Abazi në &quot;Kapo&quot;" (postuar 24-03-2003 nga peadix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14654

Titulli: "Pershendetje prezantimi im (I L I)" (postuar 24-03-2003 nga Badboyuk)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14650

Titulli: "Kush do ta fitoje kampionatin Italian Seria A? Thoni mendimet tuaja." (postuar 24-03-2003 nga Parmisti)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14646

Titulli: "24 Mars 1999, Dita e Paharruar per Kosoven." (postuar 24-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14645

Titulli: "Ame, krimineli shqiptar qe akuzon Cervenkovskin" (postuar 24-03-2003 nga Mata)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14644

Titulli: "Lepurushi dhe maçoku" (postuar 24-03-2003 nga Bona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14643

Titulli: "Foto te lezetshme per EASTER =)" (postuar 24-03-2003 nga Karamel Eyez)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14642

Titulli: "Tv Shqiptare" (postuar 24-03-2003 nga mister_alfa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14640

Titulli: "Pse duhej transferuar Kuvendin e Kosovës në Bagdad?" (postuar 24-03-2003 nga mani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14637

Titulli: "Dashuri e fundit!......" (postuar 24-03-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14634

Titulli: "Pro apo kunder Luftes?" (postuar 24-03-2003 nga DaNgErOuS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14630

Titulli: "fjala Drin" (postuar 24-03-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14629

Titulli: "Pershendetje nga Alda" (postuar 24-03-2003 nga DonAlda)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14628

Titulli: "Sorollatja per Ramen.. fundi i parlamentarizmit.." (postuar 24-03-2003 nga Brari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14626

Titulli: "Shpirt i rebeluar" (postuar 23-03-2003 nga lum lumi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14625

Titulli: "Nga Maratona e kenges popullore" (postuar 23-03-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14619

Titulli: "Ortodoksia dhe Shqiperia" (postuar 23-03-2003 nga shendelli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14611

Titulli: "A jane shqipe emrat: Turk, Kosove dhe Shkie" (postuar 23-03-2003 nga Shën Albani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14610

Titulli: "GP Malajzia" (postuar 23-03-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14609

Titulli: "Gjejeni kete" (postuar 23-03-2003 nga Henri Anderson)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14605

Titulli: "Enderr virtuale." (postuar 23-03-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14603

Titulli: "Ketu mund te shikoni pamje nga lufta ne Irak!" (postuar 23-03-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14601

Titulli: "PREZANTIMI" (postuar 23-03-2003 nga TEDI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14598

Titulli: "Besoj ne Tenzot ATIN E GJITHPUSHTETSHEM..." (postuar 23-03-2003 nga Mona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14597

Titulli: "Shqiperi-rusi, shqiperi-irlande" (postuar 23-03-2003 nga elbasanas)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14596

Titulli: "BANORET E XHEHENEMIT!!!!!" (postuar 23-03-2003 nga The exorcist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14595

Titulli: "A e gjeni dot cili eshte ne kete foto." (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Henri Anderson)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14591

Titulli: "Lufta ne Irak dhe psikologjia e njerezve" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga shpirtIfshehur)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14589

Titulli: "Ja dhe nje prezantim nga une" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga )
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14588

Titulli: "TURIZMI NE HENE" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga altini55)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14581

Titulli: "Faqejt me te cudtitshme ne Web" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Siliconized)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14580

Titulli: "&gt;&gt;&gt;UNREAL TOURNAMENT 2003&lt;&lt;&lt;" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Klajd02)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14579

Titulli: "Kur shqiptari deklarohet Ashkali dhe Rus..." (postuar 22-03-2003 nga angeldust)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14573

Titulli: "Shoqeria Jone!!!!!" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Enkela B.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14572

Titulli: "C'mendoni...." (postuar 22-03-2003 nga juliana^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14571

Titulli: "Prindi posesiv." (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14567

Titulli: "histori e vertete(per koken e kuklles)" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga LONDON-TIRONC)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14564

Titulli: "Per cfare filmi behet fjale?" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga bjondina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14560

Titulli: "Nga Paulo Coelho" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga dikeafajtore)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14559

Titulli: "Ciles moshe i perkisni" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Jola)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14558

Titulli: "Fitimet e menjehershme nga lufta" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga ALBA_MAUSI)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14556

Titulli: "TV shqiptar ne satelit - ju lutem..." (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Shën Albani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14555

Titulli: "22 Mars 1992 - 22 Mars 2003" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Trofta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14554

Titulli: "BERISHA: MITINGU I NDRYSHIMIT" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Dita)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14553

Titulli: "Stringjet ne C++" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Valon)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14552

Titulli: "Lexojeni me Kujdes !!" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Number 1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14551

Titulli: "Ja ku jam dhe une" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Anja)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14550

Titulli: "Dizajni &amp; Arti i Karameles" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Karamel Eyez)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14547

Titulli: "Subway" (postuar 22-03-2003 nga Lit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14546

Titulli: "Sa do ndikoj lufta ne irak renien e metejshme te shqiperise" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga chewingprincess)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14536

Titulli: "C fare forme ka Zoti ?" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga gladiator)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14535

Titulli: "Une dhe Ti" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga ^VJOSA^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14534

Titulli: "Problemet në rivierën e Himarës" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14531

Titulli: "Filmi me i bukur i Luiza Xhuvanit" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga As^Dibrane)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14530

Titulli: "Cili Aktor/e ju pelqen me shume?" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga Brad20)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14526

Titulli: "Kur e keni ditelindjen?" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga malli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14523

Titulli: "JUVENTUS-MILAN-INTER  albo d'oro" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga kacaku basket)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14520

Titulli: "Spartakus !" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga gladiator)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14516

Titulli: "Sonte" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga Loti i shpirtit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14515

Titulli: "Po Zotin vete dini gje kush e krijoi" (postuar 21-03-2003 nga ^VJOSA^)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14514

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Jeni pro nderhyrjes ushtarake ne Irak?
 o 'Pro' (4 vota)
 o 'Kunder' (2 vota)
 o 'Nuk  e di' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14630

Sondazh: Ciles moshe i perkisni
 o '15-20 vjec' (2 vota)
 o '20-25 vjec' (7 vota)
 o '25-30 vjec' (2 vota)
 o '30-35 vjec' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14558

Sondazh: a besoni se Hebrenjte jane populli i zgjedhur i Zotit?
 o 'Myslymanet' (4 vota)
 o 'Katoliket' (1 vota)
 o 'Ortodokset' (0 vota)
 o 'Ungjilloret' (2 vota)
 o 'deshmimtaret e jehovait' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14428

Sondazh: SKAM
 o 'SH TE MIRE' (1 vota)
 o 'JU LUMTE DORA E VOGEL' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14401

Sondazh: Gjuha e sotme shqipe!
 o 'A përfshinë të gjithë shqiptarët fjalori i gjuhës së sotme shqipe?' (2 vota)
 o 'A duhet të plotësohet ky fjalor?' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14352

Sondazh: Tifoze te kujt skuadre?
 o 'Vllaznia' (2 vota)
 o 'Tirana' (7 vota)
 o 'Flamurtari' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14310

Sondazh: Cili mashkull ju pelqen me shum????
 o 'I bukur...' (2 vota)
 o 'I mencur...' (0 vota)
 o 'Intelegjent..' (4 vota)
 o 'Sexy...' (4 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14304

Sondazh: si funksion praktika ne juridik?
 o 'Pershendetje te gjitheve. Kerkoj nje informacion qe per mua eshte shume i rendesishem dhe ne rast se me ndihmoni me beni nje nder shume te madh.' (0 vota)
 o 'Pershendetje te gjitheve. Kerkoj nje informacion qe per mua eshte shume i rendesishem dhe ne rast se me ndihmoni me beni nje nder shume te madh.' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14285

Sondazh: Ju ndihmon imagjinata?
 o 'PO (shpesh)' (11 vota)
 o 'JO (kurre)' (3 vota)
 o 'Ndonjehere' (5 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=14125

Sondazh: cmendoni ju pasi lexoni keto gjera
 o 'nuk ka asgje te keqe' (9 vota)
 o 'dicka qe lejohet' (2 vota)
 o 'diçka e ulet' (10 vota)
 o 'fyerje ndaj kombit shqiptar' (8 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=13922


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

24 03:
 o Rafaelo - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...info&userid=89

24 03:
 o Erioni (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=106

24 03:
 o Dallaverexhija (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=378

24 03:
 o peshkatari (40) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=859

24 03:
 o Epheuss (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1042

24 03:
 o Smooth_Guy (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3046

24 03:
 o Agron Xh (34) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3525

24 03:
 o Ingrid (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4185

24 03:
 o gisi (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4207

24 03:
 o elidon (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4305

24 03:
 o ricci (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4681

24 03:
 o Hamlet - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4948

24 03:
 o SweeT^BaBe (16) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5235

24 03:
 o Mirush (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6017

24 03:
 o lulkuqja (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6051

24 03:
 o tygrys (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6891

25 03:
 o dikush_diku (31) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=173

25 03:
 o albana - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=813

25 03:
 o DON_Endri (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=843

25 03:
 o emiris20 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1230

25 03:
 o down a** chick (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1482
 o XBOX2002 (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=2275

25 03:
 o YYLI (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3050
 o elian (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4265

25 03:
 o Bledushi (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4195

25 03:
 o marsina - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4584

25 03:
 o ^Sc00teR^ (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4784

25 03:
 o arti lluka (40) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4849

25 03:
 o CRISTIAN (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5375

25 03:
 o CrazySexyGirl (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6065

25 03:
 o harrimi (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6477

25 03:
 o gigi (15) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6824

26 03:
 o kejdiprim (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=403

26 03:
 o toni-ardit (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1067

26 03:
 o tironce (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3461

26 03:
 o Proximo (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5047

26 03:
 o joani (30) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5921

26 03:
 o and (33) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6156

27 03:
 o PETRIT (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=409

27 03:
 o Alban Berisha (32) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=850


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 17-03-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 174 Anetare te rinj
 o 163 Tema te reja
 o 3,796 Postime te reja
 o 8 Sondazhe te reja

----------

